# British Diplomatic Post FLR(M) query



## LS15 (May 9, 2015)

Hi,

We are completing the FLR(M) form in preparation for submitting and paying our application form and IHS on Thursday and booking a premium appointment and have found the answer to all of our questions for the form within the posts of others except for one:

*9.15 Give details of the British diplomatic post(s) involved if the application(s) was or were made abroad.*

My fiancé had his fingerprints taken at a Teleperformance centre in Cairo - is this classed as a diplomatic post? Do we enter the address of the Teleperformance office? He did not attend the British Embassy for anything. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If he were required to send his application to a UK Embassy, which one would he have been required to send it to? I'd use that location as the diplomatic post abroad.

When I applied for my Fiancée Visa, I had my biometrics done in Vancouver, Canada but had to send my application package to the UK Embassy in New York City for processing (this was back in the day when the NYC office handled all applications from both Canada and the United States), so I listed the NY office as the post involved.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

While not personally involved, it's the UK embassy or consulate in the country of application you should enter as your answer because Cairo is under their jurisdiction. So in your case it's British embassy in Cairo. In WCCG's case, it was British Consulate in Vancouver or British High Commission in Ottawa, so while NYC was the wrong answer, there were no consequences as it's not a question vital to the application's validity.


----------



## LS15 (May 9, 2015)

Thank you very much West Coast Canadian Girl and Joppa, it's very much appreciated.


----------

